# aosp dream kernel...



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1099996

anybody try the newest dream kernel yet? hows the battery life? last time i used it my phone wouldn't accept phone calls.


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

You have the finickiest hardware I've ever heard of.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

tekhna said:


> You have the finickiest hardware I've ever heard of.


ive seen worse on xda, IMO the tbolt is just a buggy phone. this is why alot of people stay stock but that would drive me insane.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> ive seen worse on xda, IMO the tbolt is just a buggy phone. this is why alot of people stay stock but that would drive me insane.


Buggy phone would mean stock people have issues too but you said people stay stock to stay away from issues. Its not a buggy phone just buggy with AOSP because of the whole LTE thing and weird HTC network location coding.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Buggy phone would mean stock people have issues too but you said people stay stock to stay away from issues. Its not a buggy phone just buggy with AOSP because of the whole LTE thing and weird HTC network location coding.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


well this is the first verizon phone to have talk/data/lte at the same time. people stay stock to avoid some of the custom rom issues.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I haven't ran DreamKernel for about a month or so but it used to be a very good kernel. I can't imagine it no longer being a very nice one.


----------



## dakoop (Aug 31, 2011)

I loaded it up on liquids 3.0 and battery life dropped quite a bit. Instead of my usual 12 hours to drop below 50% it happened in under eight.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## jolness (Jun 29, 2011)

I use Drod2169's kernel with excellent results. The dream and lean kernels do not give me as good of battery life or performance. As usual milaleage may vary..

Sent from my AOSP'd ADR6400L


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

jolness said:


> I use Drod2169's kernel with excellent results. The dream and lean kernels do not give me as good of battery life or performance. As usual milaleage may vary..
> 
> Sent from my AOSP'd ADR6400L


+1

Sent from my Liquid Thunderbread HTC Thunderbolt


----------

